# Sheldons Photo Thread



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

:ey 
Thought Shelly should have his own photo thread.

2 new pix, how him and spend our time togther: him a big huffy ball occasionally poking his head out lol

We are working together. But I'm not giving up. More pix to come.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my! Is his coloring really as dark as the pictures make it look? He is so handsome.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Oh my! Is his coloring really as dark as the pictures make it look? He is so handsome.


Hello Hanhan,

Nah not that dark here's a repost from another thread of him being stubborn in the bath. He was proving he could ball up even in a foot of water hahahah "Mum, NO NAIL CLIP!!l


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hahaha dawww look at him float! So cute!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He's sooo cute!

And sooo chunky!
But obviously not overweight since he seems to be able to roll up fully! Just a chunky monkey


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> He's sooo cute!
> 
> And sooo chunky!
> But obviously not overweight since he seems to be able to roll up fully! Just a chunky monkey


Sheldon perfers the term "fluffy" lol. He can do the full ball he just does partial in the bath or he gets a face full of water hahaha


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Someone looks fat and grouchy in this pic!

Also: you can see his poor nails here and can understand my desperation to cut them


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> Someone looks fat and grouchy in this pic!
> 
> Also: you can see his poor nails here and can understand my desperation to cut them


Still adorable, keep at it on the clip attempts! Is he a sound enough sleeper to not notice you clipping in his sleep?


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

@twcogar 

Nope he wakes the second I open his cage


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sheldon is a cute grump! Much like my Pepper.  Keep it up & hopefully he'll get more used to you. He really is cute though!


----------

